

Class action lawsuit filed over "overheating" iPads - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/class-action-lawsuit-filed-over-overheating-ipads.ars

======
chrisbolt
How often do class action lawsuits work out for anyone but the lawyers?

